# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  راهنمایی ، کدبخش حوزه امتحانی در شهر تهران

## bahar@

سلام دوستان 

بنا به دلایلی توی شهر خودم نمی تونم آزمون بدم 

می خواستم بدونم کسی میدونه کد حوزه امتحانی توی شهر تهران چیه ؟ آیا باید تهران مرکزی رو انتخاب کنم ؟ 

خبر دارید که حوزه های تهران توی کدوم دانشگاه هاست ؟

----------

